# Painting greenhouse glass



## peerless (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a greenhouse owner who wants the glass on one side of a large greenhouse to be painted.

Does anyone have any experience painting glass? Best application process? Things to watch out for?

Also working out whether to paint the metal between the panes or mask them off.

Thank you for your help!

Steven


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

holy [email protected] this has to be a set~up.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Where'd that one guy go who used to advetise his glass paint here?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Clean he glass extremely well. Make sure it is spotless and dry.
Prime with XIM Clear Bonding Primer.
Paint.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

peerless said:


> I have a greenhouse owner who wants the glass on one side of a large greenhouse to be painted.


That'll be the side he grows the weed on :whistling2:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The local BM had a sample of the "Cabinet Coat" (sp) on a pane of glass. I think it was from INSL-X. They were trying to show how durable it would be on cabinets. It was very hard and could not be scratched off of the glass. 

I would be worried about condensation delaminating the coating.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Why do they want the glass painted?
Curious minds want to know.
Sage


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I would also want to know why they want it painted

Dollars to Doughnuts they are thinking painting is a cheap way out for the desired outcome
Chances are it's not really either cheap or the best option for a greenhouse


----------

